# FreeBSD 10.1+Hyper-V 2012 R2



## Vebster (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi.
I have FreeBSD-10.1-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso and Hyper-V 2012 R2 Gen.1 virtual PC
This PC have (2 CPU, 1 IDE HDD (iSCSI connected disc to hyper-v), IDE CD-Rom).
During installation I get the following when you make mistakes :

```
CAM status: ATA Status Error
ATA status :51 (DRDY SERV ERR), error 40 (UNC)
Errors 5, Retries exhausted
```
After installing FreeBSD does not start and it reloads the image from CD. FreeBSD 10.0  installed without any errors. I found a lot of questions on this subject but all of them unanswered .
For example: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-virtualization/2014-December/003299.html

That was 4 months ago. What has changed during this time?

Thank You.


----------



## tetragir (Apr 13, 2015)

Vebster said:


> What has changed during this time?


I guess, you can try out and then write down the results?
You could also read the Technet report, altough it's from October, 2014: https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/dn531030.aspx


----------

